# Something to fill the time....



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

With all the waiting for J2 test shots, thought I'd put something up I probably shouldn't. Any one know what this is?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

here we go again... stand by for onslaught of postings!

...but wow... that looks awesome! I'll be picking up a bunch of those when they finally come out! SWEET! Fantastic detail on those engines!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, well, well. What do we have here? The engine section of a Viper Mk II, perhaps? Nice!

I'm very much looking forward to this one!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I like engines!

Mark Dean


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*ME LIKEY!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks awesome!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When a girl finishes in the bathroom, she has to...



Viper butt!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Viper ...why, I hardly know 'er... Looks like a beautiful thing. 

John O.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You really like to make trouble dont you,Frank! LOL


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

..but if you made it 1/32nd scale and refigured the outside diameter to 60' you could make room for the landing gear AND the pod...

ooops, sorry, wrong thread.

where were we? uh,, 

you will be making clear inserts for those engines, won't you?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What is it? I never seen it before.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!!! Lot of detail!


----------



## Quaralane (Apr 10, 2009)

Now I am REALLY looking forward to these...
And to future releases


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic! I may not have a job by the time it comes out but I'll sell some body parts to science to get one.

Please tell me it will be the same scale as the Monogram kit!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oooo, that looks very nice! 

Can't wait to get one...or two...or fifteen....

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice detail!:thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

Getting excited!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice level of detail!

of course that is the Moebius way of doing things...


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Frackin' Hell!

I'll take 6 please!

Charlie


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic! I may not have a job by the time it comes out but I'll sell some body parts to science to get one.
> 
> Please tell me it will be the same scale as the Monogram kit!


Yes, same scale!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Frank,
It doesn't look a thing like Frankenstein. You gotta work on that likeness.

 Rogue


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont recall anything like this on the Spindrift:jest:I cant wait everything coming from Mobeus is just fantastic,keep it up Frank(and the real boss Angela)'cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

frank you are such a tease! (hollywood should hire you for its promotion work.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Yes, same scale!


That's great! I'll have to get two of them, then. 

I'll probably have to sell both kidneys!:freak:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mobius

Bravo !:thumbsup:
I have 2 on pre order and cant wait. I am very happy to get a sneak peak ! 

I cant wait to see more when the time is right to show more to us!

PS the landing gear looks great from what I could see.

thank you 
Solex227


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am a VERY happy camper! Not only is it my favorite incarnation of the BSG fighters, but it's got landing gear, which I'd heard wouldn't be included! I am SO looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I am a VERY happy camper! Not only is it my favorite incarnation of the BSG fighters, but it's got landing gear, which I'd heard wouldn't be included! I am SO looking forward to this!!!


You just have to talk to the right people Paul....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I just put one on pre-order, myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I'm not so sure about this whole Viper thing ... this looks kinda like the back end of the Nostromo to me. Admittedly there are not enough engines, but the man did say it is just a teaser.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

john_trek said:


> I'm not so sure about this whole Viper thing ... this looks kinda like the back end of the Nostromo to me. Admittedly there are not enough engines, but the man did say it is just a teaser.




That's the first thing I thought when I saw that picture.....looks a bit like the Nostromo!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> That's the first thing I thought when I saw that picture.....looks a bit like the Nostromo!


It is a back end of a _VIPER_???

I was thinking this was part of the upcoming Spindrift kit.






(Don't throw things- I was kidding)

.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Doesn't look like anything but a Viper to me - but then I don't have quite the imagination of some others here...
And Spindrift is still not on the schedule yet....at least not on the schedule that I have...

Dave


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I am a VERY happy camper! Not only is it my favorite incarnation of the BSG fighters, but it's got landing gear, which I'd heard wouldn't be included! I am SO looking forward to this!!!





Moebius said:


> You just have to talk to the right people Paul....


Hmmm ... I'd have thought that Frank telling me a couple of months back that he wasn't planning on including landing gear was "talk(ing) to the right people" 

Totally stoked about the potential for this kit! So many dio possibilities - flight deck, Kara's crashsite, down safe on an obliterated Earth ... to many to think about!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Hmmm ... I'd have thought that Frank telling me a couple of months back that he wasn't planning on including landing gear was "talk(ing) to the right people"
> 
> Totally stoked about the potential for this kit! So many dio possibilities - flight deck, Kara's crashsite, down safe on an obliterated Earth ... to many to think about!


Dave has always had landing gear in mind. Might not have mentioned it when we spoke last, but it was always in the plans. Can't wait to get them in, hopefully we'll have them early!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Dave has always had landing gear in mind. Might not have mentioned it when we spoke last, but it was always in the plans. Can't wait to get them in, hopefully we'll have them early!


I am very happy to know my memory was (is) faulty.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I am very happy to know my memory was (is) faulty.


Could be mine, but I don't remember...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I knew it was a viper, Welllll untill Larson pushes thru his oringal cast movie any way, wonder what hell change??????????????????????


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Reissue/upgrade of the old Angel Interceptor. 


Do I win a prize?


----------



## johda (Jul 15, 2009)

100% a MK 4 viper


----------

